# German Passport by descent



## sezgerhardt (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I am looking for some advice or thoughts on whether my husband can apply for a German Passport. He was born and lives in South Africa. His father also lives and was born in South Africa. His grandfather (father's father) was born in Germany and moved to South Africa, however he never gave up his German Citizenship. We have his last German passport from the year before my husband was born. The grandfather passed away about 6/7 months after my husband was born. 

Any advice is welcome.

Thank you


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sezgerhardt said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am looking for some advice or thoughts on whether my husband can apply for a German Passport. He was born and lives in South Africa. His father also lives and was born in South Africa. His grandfather (father's father) was born in Germany and moved to South Africa, however he never gave up his German Citizenship. We have his last German passport from the year before my husband was born. The grandfather passed away about 6/7 months after my husband was born.
> 
> ...


It all depends on what German citizenship law said at the time of when your husband's father was born and then when your husband was born.

As this is all in the male line, things are actually looking quite positive.

Would your father-in-law be willing to apply for a German passport/have his citizenship determined? This may well be necessary before your husband can do the same.

The German Embassy is really the place to ask - gather all available documents and make an appointment at the nearest Embassy/Consulate so they can assess the situation. If things are not crystal clear right away, documents may have to be sent to Germany for investigation which could take a while.

EDIT: The German Embassy in South Africa actually has your husband's case covered:

http://www.southafrica.diplo.de/Vertretung/suedafrika/de/03__RK/1__Pass/Pass__Erwachsene.html

Your husband needs (in addition to the usual passport application documents):

Grandfather's birth certificate (can be ordered from the Standesamt where he was born, often online)

Unabridged marriage certificate of husband's grandparents

Unabridged/full South African birth certificate of your husband's father

Unabridged marriage certificate of husband's parents 

Statement from Department of Home Affairs that grandfather never naturalised as South African (if this is not otherwise clear from documents)


----------



## sezgerhardt (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. We are waiting for our documents from our Home Affiars office (which can take quite awhile). My father-in-law is happy to assist us in anyway thankfully. Fingers crossed it works out for my husband. 

Kind regards


----------

